# Knives



## 7point62 (Oct 29, 2008)

Take the biggest-assed aviation screwdriver you can find--and sharpen it on a bench-grinder. You can spray it matte black with engine block paint or whatever and put non slip tape on the grip. I carried one along with a Kabar. It won't cut pizza but it will find a path through the ribcage, front or back.

The Kabar has great balance for a knife and is my favorite. It will not only cut pizza, but it's good for throwing contests and games of stretch. I used to throw mine into the trunks of banana trees because it made a satisfying THUNK when it went in.


----------



## buffalo61 (Oct 29, 2008)

I knew an old retired Marine in North Carolina that would take Bastard files and turn them into knives.  He would grind them down to what shape he wanted and the put an edge on it.  Then he would put a handle on it, sometimes deer antler or mahogany.  It was amazing how some of these knives stayed so sharp for so long.  I still have one that is about 12 inches and razor sharp.  It ain't the prettiest thing around but it gets the job done.  Great field knife, along with a good Kabar.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 29, 2008)

If you use a Craftsman Screw driver does it void the lifetime warrenty once you take it to the grinder! [joke]

That is some scary advice there! Personally I never want to get that close to someone that I would have to make a choice like that about! I am all for reaching out and touching someone!!! Hence my M1A Super Match!

Glad you are on our side!!! ;)


----------



## pardus (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a large screwdriver beside my seat in my car, heavy and about 12" long, you never know when you'll need to screw something, and trust me with that I can screw it good!  ;)


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 30, 2008)

Screwdrivers are great. The Marine Raiders used to use em, and swore by em, and I figured whats good for them is good for me. 

I also drank a few back in the day before I discovered the magic of scotch whiskey.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 30, 2008)

"...before I discovered the magic of scotch whiskey."

Hallowed ground here my Friend! Which is your favorite?

I have 2:
Johnny Walker Gold Reserve (I have Blue Label but Gold is better - IMHO!)
Glendronach 15 Yr

Maybe we need a Scotch thread? Maybe Scotch and Cigars too!

Sorry Hijack over!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2008)

I had a K-bar when I was on the line and the grunts liked to throw the knife against trees until one of them cut them selves, how I don't know. That sport stopped right quick.

F.M.


----------



## buffalo61 (Oct 30, 2008)

rogue said:
			
		

> You have not lived until you've tried LAPHROAIG single malt.......
> 
> and when throwing a k-bar, it helps to point sharp edge away from palm...... :doh:



I was first introduced to Laphroaig in Inverness, Scotland.  Really the first time I ever tried a decent scotch and fell in love with it.  I bought four bottles, set me back just over $200, this was back in '03, and I still have two bottles left.


Back to Kabars, and grunts.  We were hanging out at the patrol base about an hour before our scheduled patrol, bored out of our minds.  Bored grunts and knives don't mix.  The knife throwing contest was underway and one of the guys put a pretty decent gash in his hand.  But that wasn't the end of it, they went from throwing knives to throwing axes.  The game caught on and it was a daily axe throwing competition.  Luckily no one got hit by an axe but it was interesting to say the least.


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2008)

For those of you that are lost this would be the Weapons forum and not the Scotch forum.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, I tried to get everybody interested in sharpened screwdrivers and they all ran away with it.


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2008)

7point62 said:


> Hey, I tried to get everybody interested in sharpened screwdrivers and they all ran away with it.



Your original post was excellent and food for thought. The PLO faction that took your thread from you finds themselves in danger of losing some posts while I shake this bitch like an Etch-a-Sketch. :)


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 3, 2008)

My bad! Sorry for the hijack! No harm intended. I have severely reprimanded myself and will lock the scotch away for a wee...a da...well maybe an hour!

Sorry again!

The Screw Driver is not something I would have ever thought of but could see it as being a handy alternative in a pinch!

If it is really sharp how do you carry it? Not to sound dumb but you would need a sheath or something right?


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 4, 2008)

I kept mine under a strap on the side of my pack so I could reach back and pull it out. It was actually easier to get to than my Kabar which was on my belt.  

With a little ingenuity you can rig something up. (Just don't stuff it in with your hydration bladder. :))


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 4, 2008)

7point62 said:


> I kept mine under a strap on the side of my pack so I could reach back and pull it out. It was actually easier to get to than my Kabar which was on my belt.
> 
> With a little ingenuity you can rig something up. (Just don't stuff it in with your hydration bladder. :))



Yeah I bet anything with double layer of webbing could be used as a sheath.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 5, 2008)

As far as other knives are concerned--that is other than the Kabar--I've always liked the Fairburn-Sykes Commando Dagger from WW2 which is still available from Wilkinson Sword Ltd, UK. And the German Eickhorn Solingen Mark III Combat knife...nice balance and the added treat of a blade sharpener built right into the sheath.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 5, 2008)

I met a guy who had an original Fairburn-Sykes Commando Dagger from WWII. Or so he said! Mean bugger!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 5, 2008)

7point62 said:


> As far as other knives are concerned--that is other than the Kabar--I've always liked the Fairburn-Sykes Commando Dagger from WW2 which is still available from Wilkinson Sword Ltd, UK. And the German Eickhorn Solingen Mark III Combat knife...nice balance and the added treat of a blade sharpener built right into the sheath.



I have never been a fan of the Sykes-Fairburn type knife for general use in the field.

That said, the knife issued to the First Special Service Force was the U.S. made V 42 Fighting Knife, Issued in WWII for use by the FSSF, Built by W.R. Case & Sons Cutlery with 7 1/4 Inch Blade,  Grooved Recess at the Ricasso for Thumb Grip when Thrusting, Hilt is made of Leather washers, Pommel of steel, Guard of  Aluminum/Leather and Sheath of Leather.

The FSSF of course is a part of the linage of todays Special Forces Regiment and is the knife on our regimental crest. It was a VERY good combat knife and helped to earn the term 'Black Devils,' on the Anzio beach head and other places where the FSSF served. :)

http://www.groups.sfahq.com/fssf/history.htm

I always thought the Randall #1 was the best all around knife for both combat and general purpose duty. Followed by the Randall #14

Model 1
http://www.bp-outdoors.com/randall1.html

Model 14
http://www.bp-outdoors.com/knife-randall-model-14.html


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> I have never been a fan of the Sykes-Fairburn type knife for general use in the field.



The S&F was designed specificly as a killing tool not for general purpose use, and as such I beleive it is the best of it's type for this :2c: it is still issued in the UK.
The downside is that you still need to carry a GP knife.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 6, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> The S&F was designed specificly as a killing tool not for general purpose use, and as such I beleive it is the best of it's type for this :2c: it is still issued in the UK.
> The downside is that you still need to carry a GP knife.




Very true. I was thinking of the S&F as kind of a ready-made sharpened screwdriver. 

The FSSF knife is indeed the beast.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 6, 2008)

The screwdriver is a great idea... but, blood is VERY slick. I tend to wrap skateboard tape around the handles of my stabbin' instruments. If you are close enough to shank somoene, you WILL get blood on your hands. A slick screwdriver handle will be nae impossible to hold on to...

Just sayin'.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 6, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> The S&F was designed specificly as a killing tool not for general purpose use, and as such I beleive it is the best of it's type for this :2c: it is still issued in the UK.
> The downside is that you still need to carry a GP knife.



Yes, I understand that. So, was the FSSF knife and for that type of 'dagger' knife I prefer it over the the UK's issue S&F.

IMO, it's hard to beat the Randall model #1 for both a fighting knife and a GP knife in the field. There is also a 'dagger' Model #2, for those that like that type. IMO this one corrects some of the weak points of the S&F. (Blade breaks off in body.)

http://www.randallknives.com/catalog.php?action=modeldetail&id=29


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't had the pleasure of handling a FSSF knife yet, It certainly looks to be a great knife.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 7, 2008)

GSXRanger said:


> The screwdriver is a great idea... but, blood is VERY slick. I tend to wrap skateboard tape around the handles of my stabbin' instruments. If you are close enough to shank somoene, you WILL get blood on your hands. A slick screwdriver handle will be nae impossible to hold on to...
> 
> Just sayin'.




It can be messy. I never stabbed anybody with my screwdriver. (As much as I would have liked to have field-tested it on a commie, we liked to keep them at frag-chucking range, although that was not always possible.)

Skateboard tape is a great idea, anything course. The point and the shaft, being narrow in diameter, would not meet too much resistance...as I said above, would find a path through the ribs. Or maybe "in one ear and out the other".


----------

